# New Avatars



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

For the upcoming season, bbb.net (Petey) will be making new avatars for each team. 

One will be the logo and five more can be chosen by the regular members. 

If there are any that you'd love to use for the upcoming season, post them now so we can forward them to Petey (and make him do some work.)

(Just to be clear, this is for non-supporting members.)


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

My choices:

Paul Pierce
Delonte West
Ryan Gomes
Kendrick Perkins
Gerald Green


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Justin Reed Baby!!!!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> Justin Reed Baby!!!!!!


...and Orien Greene, perhaps? :bsmile:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

can i pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee get just one antoine avatar??? pretty please???


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Bird


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Causeway said:


> Bird


Agreed. Go classic. Bird, Cowens, Havlicek, Russell, Cousy.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> Agreed. Go classic. Bird, Cowens, Havlicek, Russell, Cousy.


Bug Petey about it.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

agoo101284 said:


> Agreed. Go classic. Bird, Cowens, Havlicek, Russell, Cousy.


Good idea but how would you choose just one of those guys??? How about a collage of all of them in one avatar??? And why not add Red to the mix as well :clap:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Rodney Rogers!?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

If you become a SM, you can sport this avatar [formerly used by Celticsrule0873]


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I think that photo is the reason why Celtic fans are the only fans in the league that miss the days of short shorts.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Sebastian Telfair
Kendrick Perkins
Paul Pierce
Ryan Gomes
Rajon Rondo


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Zuca said:


> Sebastian Telfair
> Kendrick Perkins
> Paul Pierce
> Ryan Gomes
> Rajon Rondo


Telfair would have to be a SL photo and Rondo has SL and the rookie photo-shoot.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

A nice avy would be Bird, McHale, Cheif, DJ, and Aigne...the last champions together


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Avatars of players from franchise pasts would be cool. I can put a few up later. Could we focus on current players?

-Petey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Is everyone fine with Pierce, Delonte, GG, Perkins, and Gomes? No Al? Wally? Rondo? Telfair?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Is everyone fine with Pierce, Delonte, GG, Perkins, and Gomes? No Al? Wally? Rondo? Telfair?


I'd add Delonte but think that he's a pretty good trading chip...how about adding someone we can't trade (Wally/Scalabrine)?

I think that's fine though.

Now it's time to find some pictures:

www.images.google.com is your friend.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Is everyone fine with Pierce, Delonte, GG, Perkins, and Gomes? No Al? Wally? Rondo? Telfair?




will anyone back me up for just one walker  please...i know its a past player but its not too much to ask is it?? *sad face*


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> will anyone back me up for just one walker  please...i know its a past player but its not too much to ask is it?? *sad face*


Don't worry man, I got your back


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Bassy.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> www.images.google.com is your friend.


Petey has this taken care of. And I must say, the images are quite nice.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Don't worry man, I got your back


 funny. 

By the way I'd vote for Al Jefferson as well.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Petey has this taken care of. And I must say, the images are quite nice.


I don't know man, the Scalabrine picture I'm not very fond off.

Seriously, I don't like the Wally pic.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> Seriously, I don't like the Wally pic.


Szczerbiak is not in the the current set [Pierce, Delonte, GG, Perkins, Gomes].


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Causeway said:


> By the way I'd vote for Al Jefferson as well.


We are limited to five spots.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Don't worry man, I got your back






hahaha well...i would do this is a heartbeat but i dont have a paypal account...wanna spot me 10?? :biggrin:


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Use a credit card?

And why bother having our second best player in the avatar set?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> hahaha well...i would do this is a heartbeat but i dont have a paypal account...wanna spot me 10?? :biggrin:


You can arrange for other payment methods. PM truebluefan.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> And why bother having our second best player in the avatar set?


There is an avatar for him available [along with Al], however Perkins and Gomes would be left out and they generally have much more followers.

I need more input or we're going to go with Pierce, Delonte, GG, Perk, and Gomes.

We'll have one legends avatar shortly.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Premier said:


> We are limited to five spots.


The 5 spots are filled - or you want more input?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Causeway said:


> The 5 spots are filled - or you want more input?


Seven avatars have been created [Pierce, Delonte, Perkins, Gomes, Al, Wally, and GG]. Pick five.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Pierce
Gomes
Perkins
Big Al

can't decide between GG and West.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

West has been more productive and a great "soldier". But I think GG will be around longer. I'll go with GG.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Avatars have been uploaded for non-SMs, but will continually be updated [so that they can be a uniform size of 120 by 120 pixels]. *SM avatars are now a maximum of 175 by 175 pixels*.

Check 'em out:




































http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/images/avatars/Delonte West.jpg


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Avatars are being updated. The avatars shown in the previous post are not the final product and re-sized versions have been created for both SMs and non-SMs. A different Delonte and Pierce [with Kobe] avatar were used.

Also, Larry Bird [w/ Magic Johnson] is done for both SMs and non-SMs, along with a Bill Russell and Red Aurebach avatar. Celtics fans, rejoice.

You're welcome.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

apparently outsiders dont know our youngins very well...in the avatar list ryan gomes is listed as kendrick perkins and vice versa...lol...prem can u take care of that i know u got pull with the ppl upstairs


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> apparently outsiders dont know our youngins very well...in the avatar list ryan gomes is listed as kendrick perkins and vice versa...lol...prem can u take care of that i know u got pull with the ppl upstairs


Will be taken care of. I noticed it too.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I re-did the Cetlics avatars [everything except the second Pierce avatar and the second Perkins avatar]. *The entire stock has been updated...again*. Here are the new shots:

Non-supporting members present team:






















































Supporting members present team:






















































Non-supporting members historical team:

















Supporting members historical team:

















Non-supporting member logo:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I like the new sizes, I wish Opera made 175x175 Banners. 

BTW, this picture is money:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

hold on...bryant reeves gets an avatar but i cant get one freakin walker!!!! and if anyone else can help me figure out how to become a supporting member without paypal please pm me cuz i heard its changed and noone i talked to know how to do it anymore


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> hold on...bryant reeves gets an avatar but i cant get one freakin walker!!!! and if anyone else can help me figure out how to become a supporting member without paypal please pm me cuz i heard its changed and noone i talked to know how to do it anymore


Write a Check and mail it to them?

hehe, simple, eh...too simple...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> hold on...bryant reeves gets an avatar but i cant get one freakin walker!!!! and if anyone else can help me figure out how to become a supporting member without paypal please pm me cuz i heard its changed and noone i talked to know how to do it anymore


PM truebluefan.

The Grizzlies didn't have many 'legends' that weren't active players so Bryant Reeves was chosen, unfortuantely. Sorry, but Walker is not considered more of a legend than Bird and Russell.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> PM truebluefan.




i did...he didnt even know yet lol




> Sorry, but Walker is not considered more of a legend than Bird and Russell.



well, in my book... :biggrin:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Premier said:


> PM truebluefan.
> 
> The Grizzlies didn't have many 'legends' that weren't active players so Bryant Reeves was chosen, unfortuantely. Sorry, but Walker is not considered more of a legend than Bird and Russell.


Was there really a need to have Grizzlies legends?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

MLB avatars have been added.



agoo101284 said:


> Was there really a need to have Grizzlies legends?


Blame Petey.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

NFL and MLB avatars are available.


----------

